# Reaver Titan WIP



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's my latest WIP. A 40k Titan....all paper. Feet are finally to a stage that I can call done....rivets...why did I have to do rivets?

Base model was from BWC Archive. Added pistons, raised edge detail, treads on toes, piston joint mounts, logo, and rivets....many rivets....


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW. Looks amazing! +rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! not sure why your making it out of paper but oh well! +rep


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Wombat,

Because card stock is cheap and readily available. :grin:

Plus, I like the challenge and when I finish prepping it, it should be as strong as plastic card. :biggrin:


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

*Finally, an update!*

First, Sorry I haven't posted more, but I've been dealing with deaths in the family and loss of job (plant shut down permanently).

This is my last year and 4 months worth of work. I have 1 week to finish the white model. 

Originally this was going to be an "out of the box" build. Just a quick build of JSV's DIY Reaver Titan from BWC Archive...the only problem was my inability to leave well enough alone....it all started with building the feet and thinking "it would be cooler if I just added raised surface detail" then..."If I added hydraulics to the model...that would be really cool..." and so on. Well, needless to say, it became an exercise in creativity (and sometimes endurance - sanity went out the door long before the start of this project).

OK, so here's the deal: So often I see people posting about making this and other large kits out of plastic as opposed to trying to make it out of paper and cardboard. My thought was that if you wanted to take the time, it could all be done in paper. Also, not everyone on a group or forum may have access to the materials others have, but everyone can get their hands on paper and glue. Thirdly, I have seen this and other models done before where the model was (or looked) slammed together (now, in the builder's defense, if you are building it to the best of your abilities, then well done). 

I am about 93% finished with the model and here's what I have wrought. 

Modifications:

- Re-laid out the parts to fit on US letter

- Added raised surface edges

- Added hand punched grill (paper),false mechanics, "eye" optics, Hose attachments, rivets, and raised surface detail to the "Dragon" or "Eagle" head that comes with the kit

- scratch built a second "python" head with raised detail and hose attachments (this will be the one that goes on it in the end)

- Heavily modified both mini cannon and Plasma Blastgun (not finished, will be adding hoses and other details)

- Added rear radiator under carapace to match the metal miniature

- Magnetized all weapon mounts, head mount, and ankles

- Custom designed scrollwork, and raised surface logos

- lowered the head mount to match the metal miniature.

- added platform to set rocket launcher further back on carapace to more match the miniature


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate to be that Gun but i think it might be to tall for a reaver O.O? However it does look really chaos like....Would look amazing in a khorne force!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work, will you be taking the puppeteer with you to games?


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Azkellon, If you are comparing to the FW model, then yes, it is taller (FW-14"; mine is 2').

But mine has cost me less than $10 U.S. to make at this point.

Bitsandkits,

No, the puppeteer has her own 2 1/2 foot tall articulated paper figure that she holds up.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Update:

Started to add more raised surface detail....starting with the toes....scrollwork was castoffs from scrap booking punches. Also, The Titan and I made it into the local paper:

http://posttrib.suntimes.com/news/neighbors/7636697-418/dolls-spark-memories.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is it able to stand unaided ? and have you considered using some other material for the the leg super structure for stability? tremendous job on the construction and the detailing so far is looking great.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, it can stand unaided. When I'm done detailing it and before I paint, I'll be reinforcing it with either a epoxy based spray or fiberglass.

As I said in my previous post, I wanted to make it out of paper and cardboard only.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

110% impressed! Awesome work.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's some pics of the raised surface detailing on the carapace armor...all hand cut and glued. The script is Greek (not Latin) and it is all hand cut and glued down.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

:shok: WOW!!!! that thing looks fantastic!


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

that is just fantastic, can't wait to see it painted up


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Nor can I.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy shit...

Keep up the amazing work!

Where and how did you do those decals?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's class mate! Looking forward to seeing it totally finished!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The hoses coming off the head seem too large and strange. You can get some plastic cable protector / wrap that would look perfect.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

..._
MY MIND_


(+rep!)


----------



## Zymosis (Aug 4, 2011)

must say it looks good.
i've been considering building one myself. 
not of paper tough. i'm more of an mdf bloke.

i can see some of the oigional templates in there i think. vast improvment mind.
what are the guns you've gone for ?

also, good height choice.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

VK-Duelist said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> Keep up the amazing work!
> 
> Where and how did you do those decals?


I made all the "decals" and they are not decals, but cut pieces of paper glued down.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

The guns (at this stage) are a mega bolter (more like cannon) variant and plasma blast gun. As well as a carapace mounted missile launcher. I made the mounts with magnets so the guns can be swapped (head as well).

As far as the hoses are concerned, I am attempting to stretch my abilities in paper engineering by making it all out of paper (except the magnets). The hoses came off large, but I am still working them over.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Update...Finally started to make progress on the painting.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Couple of pic updates.

I have most of the upper body painted and decided to start the storage case which is 28" x 20" x 20" (70 cm x 50 cm x 50cm). The body is starting to fatigue due to all the travel (I work on it wherever I can) and probably would not have had as much problems had I doubled up on the thickness of the paper at stress points. Nonetheless, we fight on.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

thats amazing work man! wow. can i ask were you got the plans for that titan? i have been wanting to make one for a while now myself..


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

I have pulled the plans from BWC, but a mirror for the files is posted below.

Note that the model is heavily modified from the original files and only a basic template (no raised surface details, and it's the dragon/dog/eagle head; not the one shown, though I will be releasing it eventually).


Lucius Reaver Titan:

http://www.4shared.com/file/fNGoqJSM/Lucius_Reaver_Titan.html

DIY Reaver (the one mine is based off of):

http://www.4shared.com/file/qq6znv_f/DIY_-_Reaver_Titan_Plans__Temp.html

Another Reaver:

http://www.4shared.com/document/DB5JyEbH/REAVER_FINAL.html

DIY Warhound:

http://www.4shared.com/file/97L4NdxS/DIY_Warhound_Titan_Plans___Tem.html

Heresy Warhound:

http://www.4shared.com/file/6FZXIvfl/Heresy_Warhound.html

Warlord (new version):

http://www.4shared.com/document/tkfX3iva/Warlord.html

Gabriel Knight:

http://www.4shared.com/file/5R8c056o/Gabriel_Knight_Paladin_Titan.html

It should be noted that both DIY files are formatted for US Legal (don't ask me why).


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

those are really helpful. Don't be surprised if you see a couple of looted Titans in the future. The Gabriel knight really has my interest.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

I would hope so. I hope to have the modified templates up soon. Note that the art for that one will be US letter format.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I can imagine it's quite a lot of work to get that thing stable using only paper. Great job, I hope it holds up through the test of time.


----------



## bennyboy1a (Mar 18, 2012)

the whole titan looks so amazing how did u make it from paper?:clapping:


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

you sir are a paper master. i think im going to attempt to build a titan myself now.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome. That looks a damn sight easier to assemble than the real thing. Wish i had one of these rather than the FW one to put together lol. Excellent work!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

bennyboy1a said:


> the whole titan looks so amazing how did u make it from paper?:clapping:


Layered card stock from Wal-mart, some toilet paper wrapped around a custom pattern for the hoses and some toilet paper tube sections for the hip joints. I had to start reinforcing some of the stress points with hot glue. It seems to be helping a lot.

As I stated earlier, this was a "can this be done in paper alone?" project. The original templates are designed for mixed media, primarily plastic.

Currently I am gathering all the modified template pages for the one I built and will be putting them together into a pdf. Like it's source, It will be basic in detail (but have all the trim work, cobra head, and some extra details) and up to you to develop. I will also be including an alternate thigh template I developed that looks closer to the FW release that I ultimately did not use as I wanted mine to look closer to the miniature.

LTP, I don't know if it was easier, but I can tell you it is lighter, cheaper, and bigger! :grin:


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

OK, I have UL my reaver variant. It is US Letter format, and as I never intended to release the model, may have some fit issues (the hip to thigh join is a problem as the original hip is....unique). It does have the head variant, radiator, raised edge detail, and optional upper thigh assembly if someone wants to take a crack at it:

http://www.4shared.com/office/4v3a9jDm/file.html


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

One more Titan to add to the list for DL:

Warden Knight Titan:

http://www.4shared.com/office/a6U2f7zE/file.html


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Due to some server errors with trying to UL pics to this forum, I've had to post the updates to my Deviant Art site:

http://armorman.deviantart.com/gallery/33393112

Started to paint the guns and lower body.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I finally got the big baby painted completely (pics to follow later, the attached was shot a while ago, but I had problems UL). It was 2 years ago this month that I started this project. 

I had taken it to my youngest daughter's 4th grade class last year when it was a white model with no detail, so today it made a return visit at lunch time to show them how it turned out. I arrived a little early and the second graders were finishing up lunch when I arrived and it drew a spontaneous standing ovation (that was surprising and thoroughly enjoyable). Her classmates (and former teacher) were impressed. Soon as I get the rockets in the launch tubes (and it's daylight) I'll get some pics up.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Two years to the month after starting this project, I am calling it done. I am probably going to change out the missiles, but aside from that, it is complete. 23" tall x 15" x 15". I learned a lot. 

The purpose for this project was to test out whether a paper model this big could be made completely out of paper, stand under it's own weight and look reeeeeeeeeallly cool doing it. I believe the answer is yes on all three counts, but were I to do it again, I would probably redesign how the toes are joined to the foot, reinforce the knee and redesign the hip assembly. 

Although the time spent two years, part of that time was figuring out how to accomplish what I wanted to do. Specifically the thigh and hip assembly which went through several design/build/redesign iterations to get the final result. A happy unintended result is that it looks like it is stalking rather than static.

Now, please bear with me as I bore you to death with pictures of my "Big Baby"....


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

more detail shots...:biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Someone asked if I could share the templates for the titan. As I previously noted, this is a drastic mod of the DIY Reaver Titan pattern I previously linked to. I do not have complete patterns as this was planned to be a one off. HOWEVER, I have posted what I did create in the link below. It contains the basic pattern for the python head, radiator, raised edging for the parts, the parts, and an optional thigh assembly more closely matching the FW design.

http://www.4shared.com/office/4v3a9jDm/DIY_TITAN_V2_VAR_USLTR_.html


----------



## Axtklinge (May 8, 2012)

Looks great!
Congrats!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy shit.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks! I would also like to applaud anyone who's ever tried to build a titan...it is an undertaking.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*WOW!*

Now this is an inspirational post indeed!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Zetronus said:


> *WOW!*
> 
> Now this is an inspirational post indeed!


Or proof that my little choo-choo has gone chugging round the bend....:wink:

Thank you!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

So anyway, I get many request from friends and former classmates to enter the titan in an art contest called "Artprize" which is in Grand Rapids, MI. They provide a list of venues that you can contact (though they don't tell you how) to see if they will host your art piece.

My college alma mater happens to be in this city, so I contacted them.....

I just received a rejection notice from them....figures.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Dont worry ARMORMAN

I doubt they could tell REAL art if it came up and bitch-painted them in the face!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Small minds with a little bit of power....and after I dropped so much money to go there....


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Good news! I just confirmed a venue for display:

GrandLAN Gaming Center
56 N. Division Ave
Grand Rapids, MI 49503

Dates:

SEPTEMBER 19 – OCTOBER 7, 2012

If you can make it there, check out the Titan.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude, that is just epic!

I guess this kind of projects take up allot of time, energy and patience, as well as require an insane amount of dedication to keep making it better.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

My hope is that what I have done will encourage others to up their game (whatever skill level they are at) to do even cooler stuff for their armies.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this I have started my own titan because of this inspiration. I have decided to do a whole group of them for my BA army complete with large decrative wings coming from the back. Thanks again would give you more rep but Heresy wont let me.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

If I can inspire you guys to do better than you thought you could, then I have accomplished part of what I wanted. Make sure you post pics! 

Another question:

Games Day Chicago is coming up....should I try to enter it?


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

I sent out a general email about the venue, and somehow one of my clients got stuck on the list. This is what I got in my inbox:

XXXX Corp. strongly objects to ideas of self-righteousness, hatefulness, vengeance and violence. It is our preference to avoid associating with organizations and individuals who declare such thoughts or ideology. Kindly remove our email address from your list immediately. Thank you.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, sorry for not updating in 3 years. For some reason, The site would not load for several months. I gave up in frustration after numerous fruitless attempts to contact anyone to help. I just tried on a whim tonight and was pleasantly surprised that it was here and I could log in. Anyway, just to let you all know what happened:

The titan took no awards, though I got some nice compliments. It took some damage while being displayed and had to be repaired. 

I then took it to an IPMS contest where it took a bronze in the SciFi category (the judge told me "we don't judge it on what it is, but what it could have been (it could have been just a pile of paper card stock)). Someone knocked it off the table and it had to be repaired again.

Currently it is on display at a shop called Mr.Sweets Candy and Games and took damage when water got into the display case and soaked the right foot. I'm in the midst of deciding how to best repair/replace it. 

Stuff happens.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi
Looks like all the photos have gone from this thread. I havent seen this thread before so was looking forward to seeing the Titan. Could you pop a few pictures backup please.

Thanks


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Sure, No problem....here's some finished pics with one WIP to prove it was made of card stock.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

:good: That's excellent!! I'm very impressed - well done!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks I want to note again that all the text, scroll work, and rivets are punched paper, not painted on.


----------

